# Sound in DC and DCC



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

So how can this be. I was on Atherns website and looking at a CSX loco and in the comments it said " •Sound units operate in both DC and DCC" how can I operated sound using DC?

http://www.athearn.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=ATHG68599


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

HI,

The loco has a dual (DC & DCC) decoder you can operate some sound thru DC. Remember to use filtered DC
Regards,

Vik


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MRC makes a controller called the Tech 6, which is a DC controller able to access many of the features of a sound decoder.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

vikramgoel said:


> HI,
> 
> The loco has a dual (DC & DCC) decoder you can operate some sound thru DC. Remember to use filtered DC
> Regards,
> ...


What is "Filtered" DC? (My electronic knowledge is rather basic.)


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You will only be able to acces some of the sound features in DC. With the price of DCC starter systems at a bargain price it's worth considering making the switch. How long can you hold out?!


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

MtRR75 said:


> What is "Filtered" DC? (My electronic knowledge is rather basic.)



Hi,

Basically a purer form of DC current without any electrical disturbances. Here is an article to explain the technical stuff: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor-input_filter 

or

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switched-mode_power_supply

Regards,

Vik


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I am a DC operator and being that I am a lone operator and rarely need to run more than one locomotive at a time, I have no plans to go DCC. 

I have a few locomotives that are dual mode and operate just fine on DC. Two are Bachmann, a 2-6-0 and an Alco S-4. Another is a BLI Heavy Mike. 

The Bachmann with their Loc-Sound are interesting. When starting off, at low speds, the bell will ring, and the locomotive will give the proper horn/whistle signals when starting either forward or reverse and when stopping. One problem there could be is that you can't control the whistle/horn for railroad crossings without an external sound control unit. Personally, I can do without the sound but my grandson thinks it's a real hoot.

One thing you will find is that the starting voltage on DCC locomotives are a bit higher and when operating a DC locomotive. 

Here's a video of the 2-6-0. This was my first DCC with sound locomotive. My son gave it to me as a birthday present, but he doesn't have a clue what DCC is about. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7zO8kdjGGA


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow Cht, I've watched that video before and didnt relize it was a DC layout.

So I guess it is much wiser to save the money and put it toward DCC and not purchase the Tech 6, but would it make any sound or anything with a TechII 2400?


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

As I mentioned, for my purposes DCC is not needed. The sound functions are apparently pre-programmed on the Bachmann locomotives and I assume that they will perform on any DC controller. I use a GML walkaround hand throttle with memory which allows me to unplug the handset and move to another plug in along the layout and the train will continue to run while the controller is being moved. 

The BLI mile does make the compressor sounds and chugs but the whistle/horn does not work like the Bachmann.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sbracing

Chet has one of the best crafted layouts you'll see here on
the Forum, but we just have not been able to sell him on
DCC. 

If you are just starting out and want to have sound locos
you would be wise to save those pennies for a good
NCE or Digitrax DCC system. With those systems you will
have full control of your sound locos without the limits
of DC and also enjoy the many wiring and operating
advantages offered by DCC.

Don


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I appreciate the complement Don. 

The first sound loco was the little Mogul in the video. Like I mentioned, it was a gift from my son who knows nothing about DCC, but knows I like smaller locomotives. Unfortunately, it is a wimp and can only pull about 4 cars up my 2% grade. 

The Bachmann S-4 was purchased because I am a sucker for anything decorated for the Milwaukee Road. It is one excellent running little switcher. 

I picked up the BLI Mike from a friend because it was a heavy Mike and ikes would be the largest steamers I run on my layout and the price was right, $100 and I was assured that it would run on DC. 

I have some real good MRR friends out of state who have large home layouts and belong to a model railroad club that has a huge layout. I have attended operating sessions where we have had as many as 20 trians running at one time and it's easy to see the advantages of DCC in this situation. One of my friends who isa DCC nut was up here visiting when he went to Yellowstone Park and after seeing how I operate my layout, and me being a lone operator finally admitted that in my situation, that I really didn't need DCC. I rarely run more than one train at a time as my layout was mainly built for switching. Also, some of my older Atlas Alcos would need major modifications to the weight inside the shell to make room for a decoder, let alone a speaker. Part of the weight would have to be cut out. 

He did add DCC with Tsunami sound to my brass Z-5 Yellowstone (2-8-8-4) which I do bring with me while visiting his area to run on their layouts. 

I really don't see the advantages on my particular layout of having DCC. At my age, miltitasking and trying to run more than one locomotive on a single track mainline would be a challenge. 

I also can't see me buying any more locomotives as I have more than I really need and being that I keep all locomotives and rolling stock on my layout, space is running out. 

I do agree with you that SBRacing should save up for a good DCC system. I seem to lean towards the Digitrax because you can run one DC locomotive as well as decoder equipped locomotives. He could still run his DC locomotives until he has equipped all of his locomotives with decoders. With my limited DCC experience, I preferred the Digitrax system over others I have used.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Here's another DCC locomotive running on DC. There was a problem with this one. I couldn't control it properly. When I bought it, the original sound chip had been changed out for a Quantum chip. The locomotive was almost uncontrollable. It wouldn't respond properly to throttle changes. I really did like the quantum sound, but I would like to have the locomotive run properly. The guy I bought it from sent me the original BLI chip that came with it and the problem was solved, and this mike now responds to throttle changes with no issues. At the end of the video, I ran the Bachmann Also S-4 to show the difference in how the two differ in the response to the throttle. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fslzL3uPQU

Years back (25 or longer) I wouldn't give you a nickle for a Bachmann locomotive but they sure have got their poop in a group and seem to be putting out some fine stuff. 

If you want to enjoy sound and have the ability to run more than one locomotive at a time, save your bucks and get a quality DCC system.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Very nice and yeah I want to be able to hook up mutiple locos and run locos in oppiste directions on the same line.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

SBRacing said:


> Very nice and yeah I want to be able to hook up mutiple locos and run locos in oppiste directions on the same line.


I am usually a solo operator, too, and don't really have the coordination to truly operate two locomotives at once (although I often set a passenger train to cruise around the layout, to give me an incentive to clear the main promptly when picking up or setting out cars). However, I often like to run a train to a destination, then hop over and operate a different loco. DCC allows me to do that without the complicated wiring and extra switch-throwing necessary to isolate sections of track or using the HOG (hand of God) to slightly derail a locomotive to keep it from moving. In straight DC, without isolated sections, ALL locomotives move when track power is applied. This is just one advantage DCC provides (certainly not a decisive one, as I'm sure Chet can tell you). 

DCC allows me to have a switcher pull a couple of interfering cars out of the way, jump to the road loco and have it couple on to a few cars, then embark on a journey while I jump back to the switcher and replace the other cars. I do this stuff all the time, and it's much easier if I don't need to worry about locos moving "without authority".

Again, you can do this in DC, it's just much easier in DCC.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

That's exactly what I do using DC, just run a locomotive into a section of track and flip a switch to cut power. In the video above, near the end, when the Mike was backed into the yard, I just flipped a couple of switches to give power to the S-4. I just forgot to throw a turnout and sent it down a switchback for the salvage yard. I have been doing this for so long, it's not really a problem for me. 

I guess I'm just too lazy (and cheap) to take the time to install DCC and then convert over 30 locomotives.


----------

